# Blue Marlin May



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a video of a Marlin I caught aboard the Ole Miss out of Destin with Capt Stan Blackman ans B-rad Benton in May of last year (2008) We released it but it was beauty I wish we would have measured it. Feel free to guestimate the weight? Pic below also....


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

That is Bad Ass


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Too bad we cant catch nice fish like that everyday :banghead


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would say 6-7 tubs! that is a big blue. Definately a kill fish in a tourney! Congrats! Did she ever swim off??? Fishing with 80's?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Who was the cameraman? They need some more practice?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown:clap


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wwhhhheeeewwww


----------

